# 

## qasi79

witam,
czy do sufitu podiweszanego przy mocowaniu wełny mogę użyć sznurka z polipropyleny - taki sznurek rolniczy biały, skręcony jakgby
chyba nie będzie różnicy, ważne by mocny był co?

----------


## Barbossa

wcale nie musisz, rozumiem, że sznurek nie zastępuje wieszaków

----------


## zbigmor

> witam,
> czy do sufitu podiweszanego przy mocowaniu wełny mogę użyć sznurka z polipropyleny - taki sznurek rolniczy biały, skręcony jakgby
> chyba nie będzie różnicy, ważne by mocny był co?


Oczywiście możesz.

----------


## qasi79

nie no wieszaki swoja droga, tylko żeby przytrzymać wełnę nad profilami

----------


## Barbossa

nie widzę potrzeby stosowania sznurka

----------


## qasi79

mówisz żeby położyć wełnę na profilach ?
bo chciałem jeszcze kable prądowe rozwiesić ...a jak położę wełnę na profilach, to jak podłączę halogeny? nic nie będzie się działo ?

----------


## Barbossa

wełnę produkuje się w temp ok 1300stC
przewody są w izolacji
halogen jest w jakiejś oprawie
co się ma dziac?

----------


## qasi79

:smile:  niewiem ....

tak się zastanawiam, czyli by wyszło, że pomiędzy dechami a wełną była by szczelina większa, później wełna na profilach profile folia i GK ?

----------


## MARTiiii

Moze sie dziac, halogeny moga sie przegrzewac. Bylo o tym. Z pomoca idzie np. doniczka ceramiczna oddzielacjac halogen od welny. Duzo zalezy od oprawy...

----------


## bobiczek

Ja dałem puszki po brzoskwiniach.
W puszce  :big grin:  
jedna stara forumowiczka mi doradziła  :big grin:

----------


## bobiczek

ja nie dawałem sznurka.
Kupiłem wyrzarzony drut wiązałkowy w zwoju i nim kręciłem pod wełnę.
Sznurek chyba za lichy na lata

----------


## bobiczek

> halogen jest w jakiejś oprawie
> co się ma dziac?


a dupa kochany, grzeje się tak że aż bałem się.
Trzeba dla swojego wewnętrznego odzielić.
Spokojniejszy sen jest.
Wełna się filcowała i smażyła miejscowo
Strach był jakiś

----------


## Snowdwarf

większość producentów halogenów pokazuje minimalną odległośc oprawy od np. sufitu 9zwykle ok. 200mm. ja również dałbym jakąś osłonę na oprawki w wełnie.

----------


## rael_ww

> ja nie dawałem sznurka.
> Kupiłem wyrzarzony drut wiązałkowy w zwoju i nim kręciłem pod wełnę.
> Sznurek chyba za lichy na lata


Czym mocować taki drut i jak gęsto? 
Czy ta wełna pod swoim ciężarem nie będzie falowała?
..no a pod wełną i drutem musi być jeszcze folia paroizolacyjna. Czy może przylegać do tych drutów, czy robić jakiś odstęp?

zamiast drutów radzą mi robić jakąś dodatkową ślepą podłogę, ale to większy koszt oraz dodatkowe obciążenie stropu.

----------


## Abigor

> ja nie dawałem sznurka.
> Kupiłem wyrzarzony drut wiązałkowy w zwoju i nim kręciłem pod wełnę.
> Sznurek chyba za lichy na lata


tragedia  :sad: 
a widziałeś taki drut wiązałkowy po roku, rdza go żre niemiłosiernie.
także  nie kracząc, ale ocieplenie to Ci kiedyś wybrzuszy KG.

Tylko sznurek z tworzyw szucznych się do tego nadaje.

----------


## wiaterwiater

Sznurek, druty? A po co?

----------


## edde

cóż wy za głupoty wypisujecie  :ohmy:  
sznurek jest tylko po to aby wstępnie zamocować warstwę wełny położoną między krokwie, żeby przy pracy z sufitem czy skosem na głowę nam nie padała i trzymała się koopy jako tako  :Wink2:  
na to dajemy w poprzek następna warstwę wełny, stelaż, paroizolację i płytę KG
dla własnej wygody jak najbardziej sznurek PP (rolniczy, wiązałkowy itp) się nadaje, nie rozumiem po co komplikować sobie życie drutem wiązałkowym (pewnie zaraz powstanie teoria że skoro wyżarzony rdzewieje to najlepiej ocynkowany  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  )

----------


## rael_ww

> cóż wy za głupoty wypisujecie  
> sznurek jest tylko po to aby wstępnie zamocować warstwę wełny położoną między krokwie, żeby przy pracy z sufitem czy skosem na głowę nam nie padała i trzymała się koopy jako tako  
> na to dajemy w poprzek następna warstwę wełny, stelaż, paroizolację i płytę KG
> dla własnej wygody jak najbardziej sznurek PP (rolniczy, wiązałkowy itp) się nadaje, nie rozumiem po co komplikować sobie życie drutem wiązałkowym (pewnie zaraz powstanie teoria że skoro wyżarzony rdzewieje to najlepiej ocynkowany    )


Ta teoria już powstała  :smile: 

Ale poważnie. Przy skosach dobra wełna sama się trzyma między krokwiami. Jak jest potrzeba, to można przytrzymać sznurkiem. Po chwili i tak przyciskamy KG. 

Mi chodzi o położenie wełny w poziomie między belkami. Sam sufit KG będzie jakieś 30cm poniżej warstwy ocieplenia. No i ta wełna nie może wisieć w powietrzu, być przytrzymywana przez folię paroizolacyjną czy zwykły sznurek.

----------


## FlashBack

Hmm no wlasnie skoro sufit ma byc nizej wzgledem belek i to, az o 30cm! to, izolacja ma znajdowac sie na tym suficie a nie w belkach.

----------


## Rezi

na temat sznurka było już wiele wątków 
jeżeli żadna nie zadowala to może odpowiedź poprawna to żółty, najlepszy jest sznurek żółty




> także nie kracząc, ale ocieplenie to Ci kiedyś wybrzuszy KG.


jak się tego obawiasz to zmień wykonawcę.

----------


## rael_ww

> Hmm no wlasnie skoro sufit ma byc nizej wzgledem belek i to, az o 30cm! to, izolacja ma znajdowac sie na tym suficie a nie w belkach.


Może rzeczywiście tak byłoby najlepiej. Czyli stelaż, do stelaża folia i płyta GK. Sznurki wtedy zbędne. W jakimś stopniu ta wełna (20cm) będzie opierała się na płytach GK. Czy ciężar wełny (20cm) nie będzie odkształcał tych płyt?

----------


## FlashBack

Do wykonania jest stelaz krzyzowy. Po zamocowaniu i wypoziomowaniu progili glownych /to, te ktore wisza na wieszakach/ rozlozysz welne, nastepnie zamontujesz laczniki i profile nosne do ktorych przykleisz tasma klejaca paroizolacje. Pozostaje montaz plyt. Tak wykonany sufit a raczej jego izolacja poprawi izolacyjnosc cieplna a najwazniesza wprowadzi izolacyjnosc akustyczna ktorej, w twoim rozwiazaniu zapewne brakowalo. Masa welny nie ma sie co przejmowac sufity moga przyjmowac prawie 100kg stalego obciazenia wystarczy odpowiedni rozstaw wieszakow i profili glownych.

----------


## rael_ww

Ok. Dzięki za podpowiedź.. a o tej akustyce to nawet nie myślałem, ale to też ważne. 

Zobaczcie co tam się stało z podwieszanym (na zdjęciach). Inny sposób docieplenia i bardzo gruba warstwa.. MASAKRA! 


http://forum.muratordom.pl/ekofiber-...ej,t154977.htm

----------


## FlashBack

Problem tamtego sufitu to zle wieszaki i/lub  ich rozstaw, profile tez nie pozostaja bez winy.  Zakladajac, ze jetki sa co np. 90cm to, odleglosci od wieszakow przykrecanych do jetek nie powinien byc wiekszy jak 70cm pamietajac, ze pierwsze wieszaki nie moga byc dalej od sciany/krawedzi zewnetrznej sufitu jak 40cm. Jezeli nie mozemy miedzy nimi dac rowno ww odstepach 70cm wieszakow to je odpowiednio proporcjonalnie zagesczamy.

----------


## rael_ww

Jeżeli będę chciał robić różne poziomy oraz wnęki na chowane w suficie lampy, to rozumiem, że paroizolacją i wełną również muszę robić na różnych poziomach.. i nie jest to żadne usprawiedliwienie do położenia izolacji nieco wyżej, ale za to na jednym poziomie  :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

A swiatla w suficie hmmm.
Robimy glowne ocieplenie 15-20 cm w belkach mocujemy na to paroizolacje /szczelnie!/
Mocujemy wieszaki do belek i uszczelniamy przebicia paroizolacji, mocujemy i poziomujemy profile glowne, umieszczamy na nich izolacje 10-15cm /akustyka i docieplenie/ mocujemy profile nosne,  wykonujemy kosze na przyszle lampy /"kosze" z kawalkow plyty/ rozkladamy okablowanie elektryczne mocujemy plyty,  wykonujemy otwory pod oswietlenie, szpachlowanie itp..

----------


## wiaterwiater

Tak najlepiej. Napakować wełny wzdłuż i w poprzek na sznurki na druty czy co tam pod ręką, a później stelaż robić.  Fascynujące.

----------


## Marek-B

Próbował ktoś dobrze naciagnąć taki drut? 
Nie pociął sobie przy tym palców? :smile: 
Stosowano też żyłkę dość grubą , ale też paluszki się cięły. Najlepszy jest jednak sznurek od snopowiazałki . Już teraz na rynku nie ma odwiecznego problemu z jego brakiem  :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

Drut wielokrotnie mocowany zszywkami podobnie jak sznurki, ciac palcow nie ma jak. Zmijka druciana jest bardzo elastyczna podobnie jak sznurek.

----------


## coulignon

Mój wykonawca (znany tez z tego forum) stosuje tylko Specjalistyczne Wiązadło Polipropylenowe typu Poddaszowego. Nie wiedzieć czemu rzeczony typ wiązadła upodobali sobie rolnicy i namiętnie używają je do pras. Profanacja po prostu....

----------


## zbigmor

> wełnę produkuje się w temp ok 1300stC
> przewody są w izolacji
> halogen jest w jakiejś oprawie
> co się ma dziac?



Poza tematem ale dla wyjaśnienia: wełnę szklaną produkuje się w temp około 1000stC, a skalną około 1400-1500stC (chodzi oczywiście o temp. wytopu, a nie całego etapu produkcji).

----------


## coulignon

wełna szklana ma temp pracy 450 stC.

----------


## zbigmor

> wełna szklana ma temp pracy 450 stC.



Budowlna??? W którym miejscu ma taką temp. pracy?  :big grin:

----------


## coulignon

skrót myślowy: wytrzymuje *do* 450 stC

----------


## zbigmor

> skrót myślowy: wytrzymuje *do* 450 stC


To OK. Przy 700stC znika (czyli roztapia się i spływa).
Zostaje tylko życzyć każdemu, aby tego nie testować we własnym domu.

----------


## bażant

Do tego dobry jest sznuek rolniczy tex tex 1000 jest cienki i do takich prac wystarcza a tanio wychodzi ja właśnie takiego uzywałem do wełny.

----------


## pajogor

Właśnie taki sznurek rolniczy z polipropyleny zakupiłem.
23 zł za 1000 m   :big grin:

----------


## piotrul

Ja stosowałem drut z uzwojenia silnika, ktoś mi podarował, jakiś taki miedziany czy podobny do miedzi. Raczej wtrzyma, w garażu leży reszta zwoju i po paru latach wygląda jak nówka   :Wink2:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Właśnie taki sznurek rolniczy z polipropyleny zakupiłem.
> 23 zł za 1000 m


Przepłaciłeś!!! Ja ostatnio kupowałem po 18,50 a wcisnąłem Inwestorowi za 20zł! czyli jeszcze zarobiłem!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

